# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Promjene raspolozenja

## Almica

Rodila sam prije mjesec i pol dana.Sve je bilo o.k. ali posljednjih nekoliko dana , narocito uvece osjecam nevjerovatne promjene raspolozenja.Malo prije sam se smijala sa prijateljima a sada sam u depresiji nekakvoj do bola. Osjecanja mi se smjenjuju u 5 minuta. Jeli to zbog dojenja??? Ne sjecam se da sam poslije prve bebe bila ovakva.Beba mi je prilicno mirna.Sta da radim??? :D   :Evil or Very Mad:   :?

----------


## NINA29

Almica, tako nekako je i meni bilo. Mislila sam da ću puknut. Neznam jesu li to bili hormoni l kaj drugo s obzirom da mi je beba isto bila jako dobra. Svi su me nervirali, nikog nisam mogla vidjet a iz nekog neobjašnjivog razloga sam bila ljuta na cijeli svijet. MM mi je pomogao da je nekako to prošlo samo od sebe, bio je uz mene stalno. Mislim da ga je bilo i frka da ne napravim neku glupost. Meni je jedino on pomogao tako da je pokušavao shvatit kaj mi je. Sad sam opet trudna i opet čega se bojim to je tog mog ponašanja. A i sad se ponekad tak osjećam da padnem u depresiju bez ikakvog razloga.

----------


## mama_mia22

a to bi ti moglo biti i od vremena ovog ludog.
jesi iz Zagreba???
ovdje je katastrofa tlak zraka već par dana pa sam i ja luda.

----------


## Almica

Nisam iz Zagreba iz Sarajeva sam... i ja pomisljam u zadnje vrijeme da te moje promjene raspolozenja imaju veze s vremenom.I kod nas je haos, ujutro minus 10 tokom dana plus 15 a inace sam meteoropata.Ali sam sama sebi vise dosadila. I nevjerovatne me gluposti izbace iz takta. Sve moje drage osobe zaista imaju razumijevanja prema meni.Ali najprije mucnine tokom trudnoce, pa sama trudnoca, pa porod , pa prilagodjavanje na novog clana... ajjjj sama sam sebi dosadila a ne njima.Ipak hvala svima na rijecima utjehe a meni ostaje da se nadam da ce i ovo proci....ali me totalno izludjuje!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mali mrav

ne znam...i ja sam imala tih problema. Luda ko šlapa! Nisam se mogla nikako kontrolirati. Bijes, očaj, apatija. Sve se to miješalo, a čini mi se da još nisam " svoja". Naime, još dojim i hormončeki mi još blesave u krvi ( još nemam ni mengu ). Tako da mi se čini da vrijeme može pogoršati ili popraviti raspoloženje, ali ako hormoni divljaju, nema druge nego čekati da vrijeme učini svoje..  :Grin:

----------


## bjuma

Almac, pogledaj moju temu- ne mogu prestati plakati, pa ćeš vidjeti da nisi sama. ja se nisam mogla kontrolirati neko vrijeme. desilo mi se to u dva- tri navrata, po nekoliko dana. a i sad prolazim neku fazu... 
nije da nisam društven tip, ali mi treba vremena da pustim ljude k sebi. ali mi neki ljudi stvarno idu na nerve. i ne vidim razloga zašto bih se silila da ih volim. neke se situacije ne mogu izbjeći,  ja sam upravo zbog njih pucala po šavovima. jedino što ti mogu reći je da će to proći samo od sebe. čim se malo stvari srede. čuvaj snagu za one koji ovise o tebi.  :Love:

----------


## elin

normalno je to, nije zbog dojenja. Proći će.

----------

